# The hardest game you've ever played :)



## tanya34 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys  what is the hardest game you have ever played??? Several weeks ago i found cat mario and thought it was the most fuckin' game, lol.
But today i found goku jump  the game ends when you die, lol, it's always so 
Ok, try this game and let us know your experience )


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought SMT4 the other day and was surprised how quickly I was killed...


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 21, 2014)

Battletoads for NES.... took me 15 years and save games on emulator to finish it.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 21, 2014)

Hatoful Boyfriend.

Wait, what do you mean by "hardest" game?


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 21, 2014)

currently knack on very hard mode, the checkpoints and enemies are unforgiving and cheap.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Life.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 21, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Life.


 
Life isn't a game unless you yolo.

Also, I would say the most difficult game I've ever played is Contra for the NES or Battletoads. Something about them old NES games are just so cruel.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 21, 2014)

Super Ghouls N Ghosts on the SNES.  Months and months of hard work memorizing attack patterns only to finish it and be told I had to go through the entire game again to actually get the ending.....fuck that!


----------



## KineticSonata (Jan 21, 2014)

So many hard games.
 Battletoads, Contra, both hard.
But for some reason the first Ninja Turtles game for the NES broke my childhood sanity.
I played Baroque for a while and thought it was the hardest game I ever played, until I realized that game just sucks.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 21, 2014)

- Megaman Zero collection on DS (F*** this game)
- Etrian odyssey 1-2 (3-4 are easier but still hard)
- Super ghouls and ghosts (F*** this game too)

^ The only ones i can think of right now that made me ragequit because i got fed up of dieing. Im sure more will come back to me but these stand out as games i hate with a passion.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2014)

Probably The World's Hardest Game.

Or maybe the Impossible Game...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hard to say the hardest cause there is alot of titles I've never beaten. So I'll have to choose between my 2 hardest\fav shmup titles for the Sega Genesis. Gaiares being the hardest, I've actullay come close to beating Wings of Wor, made to the last level before getting slaughtered.

Gaiares
Wings of Wor


----------



## yusuo (Jan 21, 2014)

R-type on the SNES was damn difficult back in the day. Ghouls n' ghosts wins pretty much hands down though. That shit was tricky. 
Animaniacs on the SNES was also pretty hard. I haven't touched in years but back in the day I remember hating it with a passion


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 21, 2014)

Ghouls and Goblins, Tetris.


----------



## Arras (Jan 21, 2014)

I dunno, but Cave Story on Hard mode gives many games a run for their money. Dat Blood-Stained Sanctuary.
Megaman Zero Collection on Hard is pretty insane as well, especially if you want S ranks. Oh, and there are some maps on osu that still seem impossible and I've been playing that shit for a year.


----------



## juins (Jan 21, 2014)

off the top of my hat

-La-Mulana
-Prinny Can i Be a Hero
-Maximum Carnage

EDIT: oh yea, back in the day, any of the NES TMNT, specifically I.


----------



## Silverthorn (Jan 21, 2014)

I wanna be the guy


----------



## RPG_Lover (Jan 21, 2014)

Ninja Gaiden for the NES


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 21, 2014)

The Adventures of Bayou Billy.... The game is a challenge just to get to like level 3.

I am excluding games I was not able to complete due to bugs... 

Impossible Mission on the Atari 7800.... I love the game and still play it from time to time but I play the fixed version via emulation lol 

*On the whole Contra or Battletoads thing, those games are hard but at least doable, and not nearly as hard as Ninja Gaiden on the NES. Hmm special note on Battletoads.... The game is impossible playing it 2 players.... if you want to beat it, play it alone!!! lol  Of course I don't know if I could beat any of these games anymore. I am pretty sure I could still do Contra as long as I used the Konami code for a crutch lol Toads would make me cry again for sure. Ninja Gaiden I refuse to touch again. I still have bite marks on my NES controller from it. yes I bit it... lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hard as in reaction times?
Hard as in memory test?
Hard as in logical deduction type things?

Am I allowed to include either hacks or things I did on top of a game (play without using ? move and the like)? Going further this could also mean high score vs just beating the level.
Do games with bad controls count for the reaction times one? I have played some nasty ports over the years (*recalls tetris machine in the pub and shudders*) and if I had played the originals all would have been fine.

Alas this is rapidly heading to "what is a game?" territory so I think I will have to leave it there.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2014)

I like how a majority of these games people list are the ones that were developed specifically to be a giant pile of bullshit hard, AKA artificial difficulty/"Nintendo hard".  

I suppose that's to be expected with old NES/SNES games, but otherwise it seems like the only games people find difficult are the ones designed to be difficult, not one's that require some sort of skill/learning curve.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2014)

Super Hexagon. Honestly...this video is VERY realistic.

The creepy thing is that it's actually a good game. If you manage to not get seizures, that is.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2014)

IKARUGA
It's really hard, but not in a cheap way. I would call it "FAIR hard". At first it seems fucking impossible, but it's actually beatable.
I managed to beat it after months and months of frustration practice. I felt awesome when I finally did it .


----------



## Arras (Jan 21, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Super Hexagon. Honestly...this video is VERY realistic.
> 
> The creepy thing is that it's actually a good game. If you manage to not get seizures, that is.


As someone who got all achievements in that, I can confirm


----------



## loco365 (Jan 21, 2014)

Try a game of Touhou and get back to me.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 21, 2014)

Speaking of more current games however, Super Meat Boy has had my pants down on many occasions.  Thats one game that I know is just beyond me to fully complete.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2014)

Putting aside older games which are all bloody difficult, and shitty games designed to BE frustrating/impossible.

I'd say Demon's Souls or SMT: Devil Survivor 1

Demon's Souls took me a TON of playtime to get used to. I died left, right and center. I wouldn't say too many of the deaths were the games fault either, I could clearly see how I had gone too fast or acted too rash. Nowadays I could probably beat it with relative ease, but i've played a lot of Demon's and Dark Souls, so that's a given. Any game is easy once you master it.

Devil Survivor I just remember having to do -so- many missions over and over again. Very very hard but so very fun. I'm not particularly amazing at strategy games, but i don't think i'm bad either. Once I got a better handle on demons, I probably would have an easier time now...but again, same thing as Demon's Souls.
Though I still don't know how in the god damn hell Lucifer is ever possible. Fuck that guy, seriously.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 21, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Speaking of more current games however, Super Meat Boy has had my pants down on many occasions. Thats one game that I know is just beyond me to fully complete.


Quality game! Going back to the OP, the very last level on SM3DWorld reminded me a lot of Super Meat Boy, that kind of rip-yer-hair-out hard!
Speaking of when you're dead that's it (again going back to the OP's post), Spelunky is another recent, quality, tough game - beating it is hard enough, but going for the achievements/getting to the proper last world, Christ....

Dark Souls was another tough recent one (probably been mentioned already), but yeah I'm another Battletoads NES guy if I had to mention one. Addams Family: Pugsley's Scavenger Hunt on SNES did my nut in too if I remember...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2014)

Zelda Skyward Sword. Fi constantly annoys you with her chit-chat that it becomes impossible to not give up on this game. (j/k)


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2014)

Advance Wars (finishing any of the meat grinder missions)
Ninja Gaiden 2 mentor mode


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah, Hells reminded me of Demon's Souls. That game is fairly difficult the first few hours you play, there's definitely a period where you're going to die a lot. A lot of people like to rage quit in the first few levels, complaining about no save points or losing "so many souls" (lol2000SoulsAin'tShit), and I guess a lot of people just don't have the patience to go through a game like that. The game doesn't even get that difficult until like...the third world anyways. 

The Souls series in general definitely have a learning curve for them, and they definitely require a lot of patience.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ah, Hells reminded me of Demon's Souls. That game is fairly difficult the first few hours you play, there's definitely a period where you're going to die a lot. A lot of people like to rage quit in the first few levels, complaining about no save points or losing "so many souls" (lol2000SoulsAin'tShit), and I guess a lot of people just don't have the patience to go through a game like that. The game doesn't even get that difficult until like...the third world anyways.
> 
> The Souls series in general definitely have a learning curve for them, and they definitely require a lot of patience.


Demon's Souls and Dark Souls are the epitome of Artificial Difficulty in the modern age - there is no _"learning curve"_, rather plain and simple memorization.



...which doesn't stop the game from being very enjoyable, fortunately.


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't count unfair games like "I wanna be that guy" and it's sequel, or "cat mario"... those are made to be difficult, by being unfair. 
Regular games that har hard though.... uhm... Since I suck at it, I'd say F-Zero GX  I'm not a racing guy so... I haven't practiced enough.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Demon's Souls and Dark Souls are the epitome of Artificial Difficulty in the modern age - there is no "learning curve", rather plain and simple memorization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...which doesn't stop the game from being very enjoyable, fortunately.




It may be because I'm thinking more of the online PVPing and the gameplay more and not the levels, but there's definitely a learning curve to a majority of the gameplay. Specifically parrying/dodging/blocking/choosing the right loadout/class management etc. You don't memorize that shit, it requires skills and practice to get good out it. The game would be impossible if you didn't use any of this to your advantage, and even memorizing levels won't make you good at the game. 

tl;dr You actually have to learn the mechanics of the game and simple memorization won't get you far at all.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 21, 2014)

Issac said:


> Regular games that har hard though.... uhm... Since I suck at it, I'd say F-Zero GX  I'm not a racing guy so... I haven't practiced enough.


excellent example... everybody sucks at F-Zero GX


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It may be because I'm thinking more of the online PVPing and the gameplay more and not the levels, but there's definitely a learning curve to a majority of the gameplay. Specifically parrying/dodging/blocking/choosing the right loadout/class management etc. You don't memorize that shit, it requires skills and practice to get good out it. The game would be impossible if you didn't use any of this to your advantage, and even memorizing levels won't make you good at the game.


I suppose you're right there, I guess I simplified it simply because just about every game requires you to understand its mechanics, but the loadout is indeed up to the player.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I suppose you're right there, I guess I simplified it simply because just about every game requires you to understand its mechanics, but the loadout is indeed up to the player.


 
It's a lot more complex then just "memorize the level and you'll be fine", which is the point I half-assedly tried to make. Memorization won't help you with the game as compared to older "Nintendo Hard" games, you're required to learn how each enemy attacks and how to anticipate their attacks and when to block and if some attacks can be parried or if you have to block or if you need to dodge and if their attacks will track you and...yeah. It's a lot more than simple memorization. Lol  

3obsessed5DarkSouls


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a lot more complex then just "memorize the level and you'll be fine", which is the point I half-assedly tried to make. Memorization won't help you with the game as compared to older "Nintendo Hard" games, you're required to learn how each enemy attacks and how to anticipate their attacks and when to block and if some attacks can be parried or if you have to block or if you need to dodge and if their attacks will track you and...yeah. It's a lot more than simple memorization. Lol
> 
> 3obsessed5DarkSouls


 
...Not that I want to argue Tom, I get your point, but _"memorizing moves of the enemy"_ is sort of a part of literally every game that has enemies in it. 

I understand what you mean though and agree, there is a level of skill involved, but it'd be nice if the game spiced it up a bit and randomized enemy placement every now and then - that way it's all about skill, not just preparing in advance because  _"there's an enemy behind that door - it's there every single time"_.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 21, 2014)

castlevania 3 for NES , megaman series for NES

also adventure island


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Not that I want to argue Tom, I get your point, but _"memorizing moves of the enemy"_ is sort of a part of literally every game that has enemies in it.
> 
> I understand what you mean though and agree, there is a level of skill involved, but it'd be nice if the game spiced it up a bit and randomized enemy placement every now and then - that way it's all about skill, not just preparing in advance because _"there's an enemy behind that door - it's there every single time"_.


 

I'd say even though you know exactly what is there, there's no guarantee you'll actually have the ability to murder it just because you have that knowledge. I died plenty of times knowing exaactly what to expect.
Dark/Demon's Souls does require a fair degree of skill. if it was all memorization and that, then a person could just watch someone else play and then be good at it themselves. But i've never seen that, people say it looks easy then get murdered repeatedly realizing it takes more thought than they realized.

Varied spawns would be rather interesting though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Not that I want to argue Tom, I get your point, but _"memorizing moves of the enemy"_ is sort of a part of literally every game that has enemies in it.



Now I am going to struggle to come up with examples in games, at least this side of certain turn based/tactics type games, but move memorisation is not always a thing when "what is physically possible" comes into to play and move from there or perhaps things like fighting games where the near infinite variations in timing and if you can halt a move in progress. Of course you would probably then say *points at chess, poker, martial arts.....*.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 21, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Now I am going to struggle to come up with examples in games, at least this side of certain turn based/tactics type games, but move memorisation is not always a thing when "what is physically possible" comes into to play and move from there or perhaps things like fighting games where the near infinite variations in timing and if you can halt a move in progress. Of course you would probably then say *points at chess, poker, martial arts.....*.


Of course this is also a matter of the genre - when the attack pattern is fixed or each attack is _"telegraphed"_ the same way, memorization plays a big role... and attacks in Demon's Souls/Dark Souls sure as hell are _"telegraphed"_.


----------



## Arras (Jan 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It may be because I'm thinking more of the online PVPing and the gameplay more and not the levels, but there's definitely a learning curve to a majority of the gameplay. Specifically parrying/dodging/blocking/choosing the right loadout/class management etc. You don't memorize that shit, it requires skills and practice to get good out it. The game would be impossible if you didn't use any of this to your advantage, and even memorizing levels won't make you good at the game.
> 
> tl;dr You actually have to learn the mechanics of the game and simple memorization won't get you far at all.


The problem is that you need both skill and large amounts of memorization. There's a whole bunch of shit that's near impossible to know beforehand that will kill you/screw you over some other way, even if you have skills. That includes memorizing enemy attacks and timing and stuff.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 21, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in the general gaming section? Anyway, are we including only games that we _still_ consider hard, or are we also including games that were just hard when we first played them?

Anyway, I don't know if I can narrow it down to one, but Zelda II is definitely on the list. I never even would've beat it without the virtual console's save states (I intend to go back and beat it legitimately someday, though). Possibly the hardest games I legitimately beat are Mega Man Zero and Sonic '06. The former because it's legitimately really tough, and the latter because BUGSBUGSBUGSBUGSBUGS.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 22, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Shouldn't this be in the general gaming section? Anyway, are we including only games that we _still_ consider hard, or are we also including games that were just hard when we first played them?
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I can narrow it down to one, but Zelda II is definitely on the list. I never even would've beat it without the virtual console's save states (I intend to go back and beat it legitimately someday, though). Possibly the hardest games I legitimately beat are Mega Man Zero and Sonic '06. The former because it's legitimately really tough, and the latter because BUGSBUGSBUGSBUGSBUGS.


I thought you did play through legit oh well, yeah you should definitely replay without using save states


----------



## VMM (Jan 22, 2014)

Battletoads on SNES is pretty intense, that motorcyle level is insane, I wonder how could someone pass that last part without save state


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 22, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I thought you did play through legit oh well, yeah you should definitely replay without using save states


 
I tried doing that, but I found it frustratingly difficult to the point of being unfun. I personally love a good challenge in a video game, but not to the point of BS like Zelda II was.

For the sake of a full disclaimer, I used save states in the original Zelda, too. But only in the final dungeon. All the other games in the series were beaten quite legitimately


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd have to put M.u.s.h.a up there on the list somewhere.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I bought SMT4 the other day and was surprised how quickly I was killed...


 

To be fair the difficulty in that game is horribly inflated. I'm playing it now and it's pretty okay but it's not "challenging" as much as "frustrating". Most of the difficulty comes from long dungeons that you can't find an easy way out of and most bosses only having one weakness that you have to grind to get an optimal team for.

The last boss in NMH2 was really fucking hard.

But...



Spoiler










You rang?


----------



## Arras (Jan 22, 2014)

Speaking of bullshit hard


----------



## Madridi (Jan 22, 2014)

WWF/WWE

I remember playing it with my brother 15 years ago or more. I never understood this game. We seem to hit each other at the exact same time, yet he gets the punch.

There was no bar or anything for a character, so you need to guess when the other guy is tired to try to pin him.

Weird game.. Never liked it


----------



## aligborat69 (Jan 22, 2014)

Gremlins 2 on gameboy. 

Only managed to clock it once in my childhood years!


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2014)

Another World (Any platform)

It has been ported to PC, Android, SNES, and recently GBA. Hardest fucking game I've ever played, but the visuals and gameplay were WAAAAAAY ahead of it's time.


----------



## Arras (Jan 22, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair the difficulty in that game is horribly inflated. I'm playing it now and it's pretty okay but it's not "challenging" as much as "frustrating". Most of the difficulty comes from long dungeons that you can't find an easy way out of and most bosses only having one weakness that you have to grind to get an optimal team for.
> 
> The last boss in NMH2 was really fucking hard.
> 
> ...


That guy is not even that hard? Cut the large rocks he throws for like 4 hp packs and his attacks are all avoidable after a little practice with the backstep.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 22, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair the difficulty in that game is horribly inflated. I'm playing it now and it's pretty okay but it's not "challenging" as much as "frustrating". Most of the difficulty comes from long dungeons that you can't find an easy way out of and most bosses only having one weakness that you have to grind to get an optimal team for.
> 
> The last boss in NMH2 was really fucking hard.
> 
> ...


It's okay now. Maybe I was just overreacting or something because now I'm getting into it and losing less now.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It's okay now. Maybe I was just overreacting or something because now I'm getting into it and losing less now.


The hardest thing about that game is when you get to a certain place (you'll see soon) and trying to navigate it/Keep track of where you're going or where you've been. Its really irritating.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It's okay now. Maybe I was just overreacting or something because now I'm getting into it and losing less now.


If you're still in Naraku don't worry that's the hardest part in the game due to the limited/specific demons available. 

My opinion, I wouldn't really call it genuinely hard, it's artificially hard where near the middle of the game it just becomes "who can 1hit KO who first?" in normal battles which disappointed me, and what Guild said when it comes to boss battles

Also here's a tip (non-spoiler)


Spoiler



Magic should be your first priority since the game is centered around the game using magic. It's dumb. Why give players the options to make your own build if everything else is subpar
You can finish the game using the initial equipment. Some people actually recommend it since it has no weaknesses
Isabeau is my waifu. I will str8 up cut you if you get any feelings for her bro


 
The most difficult game I've played was probably the original Contra, played Contra 4 with a broski, shit was so cash.

Devil Survivor comes in second.


----------



## tanya34 (Apr 5, 2014)

Look what i've found that's flappy bird game and it's fucking hard  My score is 24


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 18, 2014)

ugh this game made me crazy lol .. i hate it when he jumps and fall <.<its hard for me to finish it on pc because our monitor before is black and white and so blurred that made some traps not visible.so i have to memorize every trap in every stage.


----------



## DarkAce0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mickey's wild adventure for ps1, couldn't even finish it when i was a kid.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2014)

cat mario


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda II Adventure of Link

Not exactly hard but challenging.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 18, 2014)

ghosts 'n goblins and battletoads


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

Cat Mario wasn't hard, it was rather fun to die. I was actually amused by how smart the developer was


----------



## Naridar (Apr 18, 2014)

If I don't count joke games (that are made to poke fun of difficulty - like I wanna be the Guy or Kaizo Mario), it's probably Dark Souls or Etrian Odyssey on the RPG front and either Super Meat Boy or Rayman Origins on the platforming front.


----------



## SoraK05 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sword of Sodan (Mega Drive)
(review, breakdown <and spoilers>)



Superman (Mega Drive)
(review, shows level 1)



These two are near tie. Superman, for needing to memorize every jump and finish boss with 1 hp.
Game Genie from start (for both).


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

SoraK05 said:


> Sword of Sodan (Mega Drive)
> (review, breakdown <and spoilers>)
> 
> 
> ...






Hahahaaha these reviews are hilarious.


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 18, 2014)

Robotron.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 20, 2014)

There was some DS game called Lost Magic I think, I'm not sure why or how.
But things went wrong


----------



## Vipera (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd say Cloud Master (Sega Master System) because, unlike any good danmaku game, it doesn't have any death spot...YOU are the death spot.
I am not considering games that were made just to be assholes (IWBTG and clones) and overall unfair games like Silver Surfer NES. And I'm not counting games that are hard to reach some certain spot or that have an ungodly difficulty setting. Cloud Master is a fair game, but it's hard as hell and it stays like this EVERYWHERE. I think this is the hardest game I've ever had the chance to finish, and I feel badass about it.
As I already said, I'm not counting games where you choose higher difficulties, so don't ever start listing Touhou games in Lunatic. They are the most fair, when it comes to gameplay and controls, but the difficulty isn't mandatory. To beat the game, all you need is to finish the normal difficulty (easy for me) without any continues. That might be difficult for many of you, but still nowhere as tragic as Cloud Master.


----------



## Arras (Apr 20, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> There was some DS game called Lost Magic I think, I'm not sure why or how.
> But things went wrong


Oooh god Lost Magic. It's fun but once you get to a certain point... uggghhhh. I think I didn't even have all the level 2 spells. You need to put your monsters on the enemy spawns to prevent them from spawning but if your monsters get killed you're pretty much fucked.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 20, 2014)

Ganbare Goemon 4, Animaniacs MD and Sparkster SNES are examples of games I've found challenging but in a still enjoyable way. I mean challenging with moments of wanting to throw the controller in anger.
Super Mario Bros 2 (Japanese version) is a classic.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 20, 2014)

Chrono trigger lavos boss


----------

